# Bottle feeding single pup-any advice welcome



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

I'm sorry to hear the littermates passed away. 
There are several Breeders here on the forum, I'm sure they will help you.

Wanted to welcome you!

Best of luck with this pup.


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

Thank you 

I was hoping to raise her the point of finding her a home, she is purebred. I am finding myself very protective of her and growing rather attached to her. She may end up staying with me.


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

I've been reading everything I can find. She had a good BM during the night, before that she seemed a bit constipated (passing small hard stool) which I'm sure is from the diet change. Should I be supplementing regular feedings with water/Karo syrup mixture?


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

Posted on General Discussion, I'm copying here for any additional advice. Thank you in advance.

Hello, first post here.

I am bottle feeding an 11 day old Golden Female (started when she was 8 days old). I may be wrong but I feel that her mother is a danger to her, all of her litter mates died. I have been returning her to her mother periodically every day to nurse and just be with her. Yesterday she was bleeding from her tail afterwards and it appears the mother attempted to chew off her tail. I am now concerned about returning her to Mom at all.

I am keeping her in a crate on a towel over a heating pad on low, the room temp in my home is around 78 degrees. I feed her every 2-2 1/2 hours. She is growing and gaining weight, day 8 she weighed 15.2 oz, this morning she is up to 1 pound 5 ounces. Her eyes are not open yet and noise doesn't seem to startle her. She is eliminating on her own now.

Is there anything else that I should be doing? I feel confident that without intervention this little girl would have died too, but I am worried about her growing up without any "dog skills". I have a 5 year old Yorkie in my home if that makes any difference as a substitute litter mate, she is obviously much too small at this point to be worrying about that but it is a concern of mine.


----------



## SwimDog (Sep 28, 2014)

Check with your vet - if there was bleeding there is a chance of infection. If she is healthy your vet may be able to help you find someone else with a similar aged litter.


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

Thank you.

I'd like to add that I do not own the mother nor do I breed dogs, I am simply trying to save this puppy. The parents belong to my neighbor so I had access to the mother. I have coated the tail with triple antibiotic ointment and keeping it lubricated with vegetable glycerin. It isn't chewed off, rather chewed on and all the hair gone from about 1/3 of it. That was done within the 10 minutes she was with her mother.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

No advice, just bless you for doing this.
That poor puppy, and that poor momma.


----------



## SwimDog (Sep 28, 2014)

Talk with a vet - there are extra physical/behavior health concerns for puppies raised individually and it is often a good thing if we can get them in with another litter - provided the puppy is healthy and will not be likely to share diseases/parasites.

Even as not-the-owner, the owners may give you money to take the puppy to the vet or it could be a good investment on your part, considering how much time, energy, and money you are already putting into his well-being.


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

I will do that. I'll talk to the owners about it as well. Does anyone disagree with the decision to keep her away from mother? I was actually there when this happened and didn't realize what was happening, I thought she was licking her so much to make her potty. I just want to do what's best.

I'll be honest, my budget is limited right now, just paid a large amount for my daughters tuition. They bought an expensive container of milk replacer but then I made my own from a recipe a long time GSD breeder has online. She seems to be doing very well on that. It's evaporated milk, plain yogurt, water, karo syrup and an egg yolk. She's about 3/4 through a quart.

I'm not so limited that I can't swing an office visit though. I will check with the owners first though.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

I am so sorry I have no advise to offer because I have no experience, but G-d bless you for what you are doing for this little girl - best of luck to you both.

I hope someone who knows their stuff chimes in to help out.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Thank you for helping this puppy.


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks. I am taking her to the vet this afternoon to have part of her tail amputated and address the constipation. I don't understand why the mother did that.


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

The vet is in surgery this morning but I am taking her this afternoon. If they know of a surrogate mother and think that is best for her I will allow that. The owners don't seem to be interested so basically she is mine now.

Her tail and the constipation are my biggest concerns. Her eyes are starting to open I think.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Fl-Gena*, I merged your two threads together so you would have all your replies in the same thread.


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

Thank you. Sorry if I broke the rules by posting in two areas.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Where in FL are you?


----------



## Carmel (Feb 9, 2015)

Once helped a breeder in my area with her pups. The mother could not be trusted so she put pups in with mother and sat with them holding mom down for twenty minutes every 4 hours until they were 3 weeks old. You might want to try that instead of bottle feeding or just supplement with bottle after each feeding with mom. When I helped out I was told to lay mom down and sit there holding her down by neck (gently) as pups nursed for 20 minutes.


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm in central Florida, Gainesville area. I will try taking her back to Mom after the vet visit and see how she does. I definitely do not trust her though.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

FL-Gena said:


> Thank you. Sorry if I broke the rules by posting in two areas.




You're fine, no rule broken. 

We merge threads about the same subject together so all the replies are in the same thread making it easier for the OP to read them.


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

The vet had to dock her tail. She's on oral antibiotics for 10 days. She said to add water to her formula to help her with the constipation so I added 1 1/2 tsps of distilled water to her last bottle. She said to only return her to her mother under the closest of supervision and to not turn away under any circumstance. She said she'd seen damaged tails before but nothing like that done by the mother.


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

Have any of you ever seen a Golden without a tail? Or a very short one?


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

Please forgive me, I have a private message that I'd like to reply to but I need 15 posts to do so. I need one more after this.


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

Post #15, hopefully now I can send a response. Again, sorry for doing it this way!:crossfing


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I've never seen a golden with a docked tail but I'm sure this pup will grow up to be just as beautiful as any other.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bless you*



FL-Gena said:


> The vet had to dock her tail. She's on oral antibiotics for 10 days. She said to add water to her formula to help her with the constipation so I added 1 1/2 tsps of distilled water to her last bottle. She said to only return her to her mother under the closest of supervision and to not turn away under any circumstance. She said she'd seen damaged tails before but nothing like that done by the mother.


Bless you for caring for the little one. Where is the mother?
Try contacting one of the Florida Golden Retriever Rescues-perhaps they can help this little one.
http://www.grca-nrc.org/localrescues.html


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

At a neighbors but they aren't home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fl-Gena*

Do they treat the mother right?
I was thinking maybe one of the Golden Rescues in Florida would be able to help the little one and maybe the Mom, too, if the neighbors don't want her.
National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

They are good to their dogs, they are elderly though and had just resigned themselves to the fact that the pups would all die. I offered to try and help them, now they think they've given me a gift. My daughter has expressed an interest in taking her when her semester ends in May. If she changes her mind I may have to find her a home. I would love to keep her but I am not in the best position right now to do that financially.

The dog I already have has numerous health issues and requires regular grooming, pets aren't cheap if you provide for them properly.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My obedience instructor had a golden with a docked tail (flesh eating disease). She looked fine and lived a normal life afterwards.

Thank you for taking care of this pup!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

On facebook there is a Miss Penny's Page, although she was born with a stub of a tail. She also was born with a lot of other health issues so may be of no help.

Bless you for saving this lil girl, and I have a feeling she will repay you many times over! I hope this will be your only issue....


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks! I'll find the Face Book page 

The vet found no other health issues with her yet so maybe she is healthy. I really really want to keep her. Maybe the stars will align.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

My old gal, Callie had her tail amputated when she developed a tumor. She has about a 3" stub and it still wagged away. She couldn't have cared less that it was no longer there. Bless you for stepping up for this girl.


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

GoldenMum said:


> On facebook there is a Miss Penny's Page, although she was born with a stub of a tail. She also was born with a lot of other health issues so may be of no help.
> 
> Bless you for saving this lil girl, and I have a feeling she will repay you many times over! I hope this will be your only issue....


Bless Penny's sweet heart! What obstacles they have had to face, she is a lucky girl to have such dedicated owners. She's beautiful with her short tail!

Thank you for pointing me to her page


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

wjane said:


> My old gal, Callie had her tail amputated when she developed a tumor. She has about a 3" stub and it still wagged away. She couldn't have cared less that it was no longer there. Bless you for stepping up for this girl.



I think she will have a short stub too. She seems much more comfortable with it being gone. It was causing her pain this morning so I'm glad that is over for her.


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

I got her a stuffed duck yesterday, I thought it might be a poor replacement for a sibling. Somehow, that duck ends up everywhere she is inside the crate. She scoots all over it and that duck is always right beside her. I have to watch and see how she's doing that.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Sending prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*FL-Gena*

I it is wonderful that you are trying to save her!
God bless you both. Did you name her?

I think I found Miss Penny's Page on Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Miss-Pennys-Page/665025506921741


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fl-Gena*



FL-Gena said:


> Hello, first post here.
> 
> I am bottle feeding an 11 day old Golden Female (started when she was 8 days old). I may be wrong but I feel that her mother is a danger to her, all of her litter mates died. I have been returning her to her mother periodically every day to nurse and just be with her. Yesterday she was bleeding from her tail afterwards and it appears the mother attempted to chew off her tail. I am now concerned about returning her to Mom at all.
> 
> ...


*Fl-Gena: I would call the vet and tell them what you said above and ask if there is a danger letting her be with her Mom supervised. I am no expert in puppies, but I think that they get antibodies from their Mom while nursing.
Another option would be to call the Golden Rescue closest to you and maybe someone can advise you.
National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America*

Here's some info on nursing puppies:


1.Newborn Puppy Care | ASPCA

Newborn Puppy Care | ASPCA - 90k - Cached - Similar pages

At around four weeks of age, puppies can begin to transition from nursing to eating ... Pups who don't gain adequate weight during this early period may not survive. ... If you are raising puppies without a mother dog, you will have to assume ...


2.Bottle Feeding Orphan Puppies - 2ndChance.info

Bottle Feeding Orphan Puppies - 37k - Cached - Similar pages

In the same section you will find pet nursing bottles and , if you are lucky, Pet-Ag's ... Moms just chew it off, so there is really no need to tie them. .... but their best chance at survival is in the intensive care setting of a veterinary center where


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks for the link Karen, the vet said only return to mom with the closest of supervision. I'll try to access mom this morning and see if she will let her nurse.

I haven't given her a name.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*FL-Gena*

Follow what the vet says. Remember, if you need help, call vet or the Golden Rescue.


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

I will. Thanks!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Poor little thing. What a good person you are for taking her in and helping her. I bet her little docked tail will be the cutest thing about her. 

There is a stuffed bear you can buy that has a heart beat (I think it's called a Comfy Bear?). I think you can get it on Amazon. I know people here have used it for when puppies first leave their mother and siblings. Maybe one of those would help, too?


----------



## cinder (Dec 8, 2013)

Poor baby. Thank you for helping her. 

We just got a Snuggle Puppy off of Amazon for our girl coming home next month. It has a heart inside that simulates a heartbeat, as well as warming packs (you can use the disposable heatpacks or warm rice in a pouch). It's about size she will be when she comes home, and we're hoping it helps her adjust: Amazon.com : Snuggle Pet Products Snuggle Puppies Behavioral Aid Toy for Pets, Golden : Pet Relaxants : Pet Supplies


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

cinder said:


> Poor baby. Thank you for helping her.
> 
> We just got a Snuggle Puppy off of Amazon for our girl coming home next month. It has a heart inside that simulates a heartbeat, as well as warming packs (you can use the disposable heatpacks or warm rice in a pouch). It's about size she will be when she comes home, and we're hoping it helps her adjust: Amazon.com : Snuggle Pet Products Snuggle Puppies Behavioral Aid Toy for Pets, Golden : Pet Relaxants : Pet Supplies


That's what I was thinking of! Thank you!


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

Wanted to give an update. She's 16 days old today, still doing good!

Posting here led me to a lovely woman who has a mother that is serving as a surrogate to this sweet little girl. She's nursing well and her adopted mom seems to have genuine interest in her. We're going to see how it goes the next few days and hopefully be able to let her stay with a good momma for a few weeks.

Thanks to everyone for your advice and help, I am forever grateful!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Eden is being a great mommy to little Grace. She's not sure why her puppies are not nursing anymore and she now has a little girl with no tail (which does seem to be a point of interest for Eden) but she's nursing her and Grace is growing quickly! Her eyes are opening and she has discovered her voice. This morning at about 3 I heard a real bark sound! The tail is healing, and she is learning to poop - my acupuncture vet came over and gave her a treatment- she feels that there may be some nerve damage causing her poop response to be lacking. She was majorly constipated, and now that breast milk is all she's getting, she should be producing waste without much effort on my part- but I am still having to give her enemas to get any real stool out. She also has what we have decided was a crushed foot- maybe her mama did it (I texted that to Gena and my dictation heard Obama did it lol!) or maybe it was a birth accident.







The vet can't tell, thinks she may be lame when she grows up. I made an album - well, started one- so I could share her with everyone who put her savior, Gena, on the right track to save this puppy.... now comes the hard part... can I put photos on this post?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Well. guess the photo thing was a flop. I see the x where it would have been... so here's the album link- there are only two photos there so far but I will take more while she's growing.http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/members/34618-prism-goldens-albums9434-grace.html


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

So, little Grace was nursed this AM by Eden who decided she wasn't going anywhere and she may as well just lie down and give some milk instead of her standing position, with me holding sweet one upside down under her. And Grace responded to her just perfectly. I hope that this continues, she's growing enough that it's getting somewhat difficult to hold her that way!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

And she's up walking, too! I forgot to mention that. Her back legs are totally cowhocked, but the left one I think was damaged by mama dog. And her front, in response, is bulldogged... but she is sure cute.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

So happy that things seem to be looking up for little Grace - very lovely name. Will she be able to live a normal life with her leg issues?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you to OP and Prism Goldens for helping little Grace, I am sorry she has such a rough start of her life.


----------



## *t* (Oct 22, 2014)

The pictures of little Grace are too cute! I am so happy that you rescued her and that you have found Prism's golden as a foster. I hope her health continues to improve!


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

Prism Goldens said:


> Eden is being a great mommy to little Grace. She's not sure why her puppies are not nursing anymore and she now has a little girl with no tail (which does seem to be a point of interest for Eden) but she's nursing her and Grace is growing quickly! Her eyes are opening and she has discovered her voice. This morning at about 3 I heard a real bark sound! The tail is healing, and she is learning to poop - my acupuncture vet came over and gave her a treatment- she feels that there may be some nerve damage causing her poop response to be lacking. She was majorly constipated, and now that breast milk is all she's getting, she should be producing waste without much effort on my part- but I am still having to give her enemas to get any real stool out. She also has what we have decided was a crushed foot- maybe her mama did it (I texted that to Gena and my dictation heard Obama did it lol!) or maybe it was a birth accident.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Robin! I can't wait to see her toddling around and hear her bark I hope the enemas can end soon and that it is not going to be a long term issue for her, she's had a rough go of it!

You and Eden are a Godsend and I cannot express enough how thankful I am! I will be in touch after your busy weekend is over and thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This is has turned into such a heartwarming story, love reading the updates about little Grace. She's just precious and it's great to hear she's doing well. 

FL-Gena, Prism Goldens, thank you for everything you're doing and have done. 
Momma Eden is a god send.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am crying just reading this. What Angels you two ladies , and of course Eden for helping this little orphan get the best start possible. Gena and Robin, you both have such big hearts, I too say thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I don't know whether she'll be lame or not. Her toddler gait is really off, considering her front and rear are so unusual for a Golden- I think the front is as a result of the rear, though, and if we could fix her rear, possibly the front would fix itself. 
The bowel issues, though, no telling. The vet has been over 3 times now for acupuncture and she is reserving an opinion as to whether she'll ever be able to poop on her own. Stimulating her is working only few and far between and enemas are not a best solution for an adult of course. We have to hope whatever nerve problem she has from her tail problem will fix itself. I feel sorry for her, poor thing, no one would enjoy daily water influx and I can see she's got good sphincter action going on as she resists the syringe but there's also no telling what got damaged and when to cause her to not move the BM on through. I took a good photo of her rear- she walks and pushes off on her left rear foot, it appears to have been crushed (only because the vet says it was not dislocated which was what I thought when I first saw her). I'll upload it in an hour or two. Puppies leaving me today, and we all know how challenged I am with the pics!!
I got them uploaded- there are three- album called More Grace (I couldn't figure how to add to the other album)
and if anyone has thoughts on the poop issue, please share. She's precious and deserves a full and normal life.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I put three more photos in the More Grace album, for the life of me, cannot get it on inserting photos. We had a good night, she woke at 330 and nursed, the photo is very grainy but it was mostly dark. She's so cute! Toddling around. I think the vet is coming today again for acupuncture, we'll see what her thoughts are.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

The pictures of Grace brought tears to my eyes -- I am so happy she is doing so well, and can't wait to hear further news ...

To everyone who is watching this thread: with Robin's very busy and committed life, she has taken on the care of this little girl and gone over and beyond. Robin is an example of a truly dedicated breeder who cares not only for the overall good of the breed and the quality and health of her own litters, but for this little one who is not "perfect" according to breed standards. She is a fine example of what a breeder should be!

Thank you, Robin!!


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

Tosh's Legacy said:


> The pictures of Grace brought tears to my eyes -- I am so happy she is doing so well, and can't wait to hear further news ...
> 
> To everyone who is watching this thread: with Robin's very busy and committed life, she has taken on the care of this little girl and gone over and beyond. Robin is an example of a truly dedicated breeder who cares not only for the overall good of the breed and the quality and health of her own litters, but for this little one who is not "perfect" according to breed standards. She is a fine example of what a breeder should be!
> 
> Thank you, Robin!!


She sure is! She voluntarily took on the the care of her until she's old enough to have soft foods. She's losing sleep, giving enemas and making sure everything is covered when she didn't have to do any of it.

I'd also like to give a shout out to her Vet who's also providing medical care for her. I know I've said it a hundred times but I'm forever grateful and I'll never be able to repay the kindness. You rock Robin.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

She cried all night... I feel like she's not getting enough milk from Eden, so I went out and got some esbilac today- she put away 3 oz in about 3 minutes...
I'm going to make her a mash today and see if she can eat it or not
here's her little bulldog front (if I get the photo uploaded- I'm in a learning mode)


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I've never seen something so funny as Grace eating mush. I don't typically even think about feeding puppies solids so early, but she did seem really hungry last night and drank all that esbilac, so I made her up a tasty meal... served it on chinette plate- she actually SUCKED the food off the plate!! So cute.


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

That is awesome!! She is a little pig when she eats. I guess she can eat solids ok then!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Hope Grace (and you) got some sleep last night! I can just picture how cute she is sucking up mush. In her mind it is automatically: food=teat=suck. No stopping to think about manners with her!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Grace is doing so well- she's still got what I'd call bulldog front limbs, and her rear left leg is still rolling in and out when she walks but she is walking well and so cute. She gets out of the baby pool (and no way I am getting out the dura-whelp again for just one puppy!) but she likes to lie down on the dogs' bed- that's the only place she goes. She is making strides at eating rather than sucking, too. Quite the mess when she eats, but a bath several times a day fixes that right up. Gena is coming to get her today- I will miss her little self but the danger is over, she's going to make it! I'm sure she will post photos when she gets her home.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

I am so relieved that the danger is over for her! Thank you for your love and caring for her. Everything you have done for her is so special.

She would be close to 9 weeks by now, correct? Do you know what is in the immediate
future for her?

Bet she will be a real sweetie!


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

Grace is home with us now! She's wonderful and we are completely in love with her. She's 4 weeks today and I'll be very careful of what I expose her to until she can receive her first shots. She's so cute toddling around here, the floor is a challenge for her though. She looks like she's on ice. I emailed some photos to Robin and Tosh's Legacy, feel free to share them, I'm not sure how to upload photos but I'll try to figure it out.

Thanks so much Robin and Eden, I don't know that she would be where she is without you

BTW, she will spend her life with us


----------



## Rumple’s Mom (Apr 1, 2015)

Wow, what a story! I love how you took this girl in and now are keeping her forever. 

What ever happened with her mother?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Such a great news, I am glad little Grace is staying with you.

How to post pictures, copied:

"When posting, hit GO ADVANCED, go to MANAGE ATTACHEMENTS. 

A new window opens up, there you can look for the pictures on your computer by hitting BROWSE. 

When you have found the pictures you want to upload, select them, then hit UPLOAD. Your pictures will load, you may have to reduce the size of them. 

OR you can upload pictures you have saved at a Photo site, by entering the URL info. 

Once loaded, hit PREVIEW POST to see them. If happy with selection, hit SUBMIT REPLY. "

Hope it helps.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

*Gena's Pictures of Grace*

Posting these pictures of Grace for Gena. Isn't she the cutest little Easter bunny you have ever seen!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Such a wonderful story and great people to help this little one!!! Look forward to watching Grace grow up!!!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Gena should probably name this puppy 
Photo Challenged of Central FL (between the two of us who have fed her)
lol! Thanks Kay for putting Gena's pics up.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Grace is beautiful, so very precious.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

She is so cute. She is going to be a very special pup with a great story.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Another puppy saved because of this forum!

She is adorable! Can't wait to watch Grace grow up!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Yes, so rewarding - one at a time, lol! 
I enjoyed loving on her- and she gave Eden a great way to decrease her milk supply, luckily E is a sweet, sweet girl. I loved watching her with Grace, the two of them the last couple of days were so cute. Eden play bowed to Grace, and would bounce around to try to get her to play, it was just darling. I think Eden thought she was her own play toy. And I have an almost 5 mo old puppy who's still in my b'room because I don't like to kennel puppies ...her name is Fizz.. She too thought Grace was a toy, every morning I'd have to leash her to get her to go out of the house because what was in the baby pool was foremost on her mind and she loved nudging her with her nose and watching Grace move. I miss her but am glad she's doing so well. And glad she's alive!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

It will be fun to see how she grows up from here on! Bet you miss that little ball of fluff!

(I can't believe the Trouble litter is 5 months already -- any current pics?)


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> I was hoping to raise her the point of finding her a home, she is purebred. I am finding myself very protective of her and growing rather attached to her. She may end up staying with me.


I LOVED reading as this 'foster failure' unfolded :L

Bless you and all concerned for caring about darling little Grace and saving her life. I look forward to following her progress


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Grace*

Thank you for saving sweet Grace!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Gena made a thread called 'Grace' and posted pics there!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Prism Goldens said:


> Gena made a thread called 'Grace' and posted pics there!


Thanks Prism Goldens!

Here's the thread link-

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/352562-grace.html


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

FL-Gena said:


> She sure is! She voluntarily took on the the care of her until she's old enough to have soft foods. She's losing sleep, giving enemas and making sure everything is covered when she didn't have to do any of it.
> 
> I'd also like to give a shout out to her Vet who's also providing medical care for her. I know I've said it a hundred times but I'm forever grateful and I'll never be able to repay the kindness. You rock Robin.


Grace's story is absolutely amazing. Not only her rescue by Gena, but the teamwork when Robin volunteered to become foster mother to an ailing, needy little baby. *Two* mothers ready to take care of a baby found in the reeds like Moses. I think God put certain special women on this earth to be mothers to those who need it. 

NewfieMom


----------

